# Eibach spring installation



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I added Eibachs to my previous car and it was fairly simple, My friend had all the tools I needed. After jacking up the car and taking off the wheels, A ratchet set and a spring compressor was all I needed if I remember correctly. But this was like 8 years ago so Hopefully someone with more experience can give you more details. 

I do remember the ride quality taking a bit getting use to afterwards. I got tired off it and went with a full Suspension upgrade after about a year that still kept a lowered ride height, aggressive cornering abilities, but with a way better ride quality.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Easiest would be to go see a Pro.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Poje said:


> Easiest would be to go see a Pro.


It really was not at all difficult, I remember being surprised how fast and easy it was.

The Spring compressor makes it real easy to remove and replace suspension springs.

Skip to 4 minute mark






I would recommend getting new shocks with higher dampening rate as well.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

ottawaRS said:


> Is there a how to for installing new lowering springs? I've seen videos online for other vehicles so I imagine it will be pretty similar. Thanks!


I installed mine, however I would never recommend someone use a spring compressor unless they are fairly mechanically inclined. They are not hard to use, but a mishap could be serious...

Are you in Ottawa? If so I can take you for a ride and you can see how you like them ahead of time. I posted a lengthy review of the Eibachs if you want a more detailed report on ride quality and handling, etc.:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...owering-your-cruze-eibach-springs-review.html


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Yea a spring compressor helps a lot. I changed mine in 2 hours or so on a buddy's lift. As for ride quality, I feel it's just as good as stock, not as bad by any means.


----------



## cruisinCruze (Jul 10, 2017)

I made a spring install video for the Cruze. This should help anyone looking to do it theirself! Please be sure to like and subscribe, it really helps me out!
https://youtu.be/8rjHoLE_Bnw


----------

